# Mediterranean-Style Diet Improves Heart Function



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mediterranean-Style Diet Improves Heart Function, Twin Study Shows ScienceDaily (June 16, 2010) – A study of twins shows that even with genes that put them at higher risk of cardiovascular disease, eating a Mediterranean-style diet can improve heart function, according to research reported in Circulation: Cardiovascular Quality and Outcomes, an American Heart Association journal. Using [...]

*Read More...*


----------

